# Canadian Pepsi double dot ACL



## Canadacan (Sep 24, 2019)

I just recently aquired this 1951 Pepsi ACL double dot!..I had only previously seen photos of them, and now I finally have one! It was looking pretty stained in the seller photos but I decided to take a chance..and good thing I did because it basically cleaned up to reveal an almost mint label.
So I'm still trying to figure out the time line for the double dot ACL, my previous oldest wave embossed ACL is a single dot dated 1953. From what I'm gathering the single dot came in about 1952.
I have a clipping for Pepsi from Aug 1948 and it' makes mention of a new size bottle for the cooler, but it never disclosed the size!..lol, I can only assume it's a 10oz bottle?...but I'm uncertain and I'll have to delve deeper to find more ads that may help out.

Re: edit note, I believe the size introduced in 1948 was the double dot 8oz, because someone had just posted one on Facebook and noted it was dated 1940, secondly I don't think there was a quart family size yet because in the ad they have this new "Forty-Eighter" carton for four 12oz bottles for 'take home'.





Here is a before and after on the front label...I'm pretty happy that it cleaned up!



Pictured together is a 1943 12oz..it's possible in 1943 the older label was still in use. 
Then my new 10oz double dot 1951, and the 10oz single dot from 1953



Here is the ad from The Ottawa Citizen, 31 Aug 1948, Tue, Page 26 


And the part that makes mention of the new size bottle.


----------



## embe (Sep 25, 2019)

Neat to see all three side by side.  Is the double dot ACL rare or is it just because you didn't have one yet?  Is there something I should look for on the bottom of mine that might help narrow the dates?


----------



## bottle-bud (Sep 25, 2019)

Your bottle cleaned up really nice, its amazing what a little TLC can do for an old bottle.


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 25, 2019)

embe said:


> Neat to see all three side by side.  Is the double dot ACL rare or is it just because you didn't have one yet?  Is there something I should look for on the bottom of mine that might help narrow the dates?


Of the Canadian 10oz in the 1950's that double dot shows up the least, I'm not sure on the rarity. I also know that the red and white ACL comes in a 8 and 12oz, and the red, white and blue comes in a ACL 12oz.
As for dating the bottles most have date codes, it takes some time to learn how to read them.

Pictured here are bottles from Tim Maitland's collection. The two 12oz to the right are marked Outremont, Que. on the back.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Sep 25, 2019)

It looks like a new one! Can I ask what you used to get it so clean? Any time I clean ACL I end up making the label look dull.


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 25, 2019)

WesternPA-collector said:


> It looks like a new one! Can I ask what you used to get it so clean? Any time I clean ACL I end up making the label look dull.


I used Bar Keepers Friend with the softest side of a glass top cleaning sponge. Keep in mind even this stuff will dull out labels, especially if they are already worn and faded. This label was in exceptionally great condition to begin with so it took very little to clean it up.


----------



## JKL (Sep 26, 2019)

I have a double dot 10oz Pepsi dated 1951. But I also have a double dot Pepsi 24 bottle crate from Kitchener Beverages, my local Ontario Pepsi Bottler.  There is a date stamped on the inside.  I'll check that date when home tonight and update.  My thought, if memory serves me right, is that the crate is dated 1949.


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 26, 2019)

JKL said:


> I have a double dot 10oz Pepsi dated 1951. But I also have a double dot Pepsi 24 bottle crate from Kitchener Beverages, my local Ontario Pepsi Bottler.  There is a date stamped on the inside.  I'll check that date when home tonight and update.  My thought, if memory serves me right, is that the crate is dated 1949.



Oh cool I'd love to see the crate!.....looks like the double dot ended in 1952, I have not seen enough 10oz double dots but so far they are all dated 1951..I'm not sure if any went into 1952.


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 29, 2019)

Had this 10oz ACL double dot pic sent to me...it's date coded Sept/Oct 1950, so that makes the introduction of the 10oz a tad earlier. I'm still thinking that the 8oz was the new size that was spoke of in that ad from Aug. 1946, but until I see a 10oz double dot in the red and white dated 1948 I have to assume it was the 8oz...besides the one I did post is from 1949.


----------



## JKL (Oct 2, 2019)

I was mistaken that my double dot Pepsi Crate had a date.  However it's super cool non the less.  It was given to me by an old Pepsi driver who worked at Kitchener Beverages.  He wouldn't take anything for it.  He loved that I loved it so much.  I also got some uniform patches from him too,


----------



## JKL (Oct 2, 2019)

Here are a few pics of my double dot Pepsi Bottle. I have dozens of Pepsi bottles but this is my only double dot.
Date is 1951
Bottled in Montreal
Note the dot above the top Pepsi logo.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh yes that crate is amazing!!!...thanks for posting that up. Real nice that it has all the original slats for the bottles too.


----------



## JKL (Oct 3, 2019)

Canadacan, take a look at the side panel of the crate.  Right above the word Beverages is the date stamp.  It is 11/47.
So I would guess this means the double dot was around Canada in 1947.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 3, 2019)

JKL said:


> Canadacan, take a look at the side panel of the crate.  Right above the word Beverages is the date stamp.  It is 11/47.
> So I would guess this means the double dot was around Canada in 1947.



Oh yes the double dot was around earlier than that, this is a late 30's to early 1940's paper label for straight sided 12oz bottles and was also used on the New embossed 'Wave' 12oz bottle in 1941.









In 1944 or so, they came out with this new design.




And then came the ACL's...I still can't explain the above label on 12oz  bottle in ACL version from Quebec dated 1941 on the base.
So your crate being a double dot dated 1937, it is possible it had 12oz paper labels in it...and probably latter the 10oz ACL's.
We can confirm the Red and White ACL double dot was out in 1949 as seen in the earlier posted pic of an 8oz...Is there a 1948?..that I don't know yet.


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 4, 2019)

Great work on these Canadian Pepsi's. Keep it comin!


----------



## embe (Oct 14, 2019)

Better late than never, here's what the bottom of mine looks like.  Quebec also according to the label


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 15, 2019)

embe said:


> Better late than never, here's what the bottom of mine looks like.  Quebec also according to the label


embe thanks for sharing! So I'm seeing your bottle is from Dominion glass, with a 9 for 1949 and a month code F for Nov/Dec, we now have 8oz, 10oz DD from 1949.


----------



## Eric (Oct 16, 2019)

Dang nice crate... bottles cleaned up well...


----------

